# Simplicity Broadmoor 2050 height adjustment... STILL SCALPING MY LAWN!!!



## MontclairBobbyB (Aug 12, 2021)

I bought a used Broadmoor 2050 (which I love), but I just can't set the deck high enough. I've read several posts with advice ranging from "You CAN'T adjust a Simplicity deck beyond 3.5 inches" to all kinds of "try this" recommendations. The mechanism for raising the deck/lowering the rollers DOES have limitations, I get that. But despite tweaking every bit of deck height, I'm lucky if I'm getting 3 inches, let alone the 4.5" I'm aiming for... and I'm STILL scalping my lawn!!! For autumn that's probably OK, but in mid-summer I'll put my lawn in severe distress.

WHAT OTHER TRICKS are there? I'm thinking of cutting a notch halfway up the deck lift lever path to park the deck height between transport mode and cut mode. That's the only think I can think of to add another 1-2 inches...Have any other brave souls attempted something unconventional like this??? 

Very frustrating... Thx.

BB


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A frustrating situation. Does the deck have antiscalping wheels on it? When the deck is lower to the ground, is there still a notch or two left on the lowering lever, or is the lever bottomed out as well? Does it have the correct wheels and tires on it? Check the specs below.


https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/002/5/5/2556-simplicity-broadmoor-2050.html


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Cutting Height Adjustment; Leveling The Mower - Simplicity 1692870 Operator's Manual [Page 36]


Simplicity 1692870 Manual Online: cutting height adjustment, Leveling The Mower. Note: To Operate The Electric Cutting Height Motor, It Is Necessary To Insert The Ignition Key And Turn It To The On Position. This May Be Safely Done So Long As The Spark Plug Wires Have Been Disconnected...




www.manualslib.com













Cutting Height Adjustment - Simplicity 5900846 Operator's Manual [Page 23]


Simplicity 5900846 Manual Online: Cutting Height Adjustment. The cutting height can be adjusted within two different ranges. The High Range covers 4-1/2'' - 2-1/2'' (11,4 - 6,4cm) and the Low Range covers 3-1/2'' - 1-1/2'' (8,9 - 3,8cm). See Figure 10 for deck height indicator. Before...




www.manualslib.com


----------

